

The Moment That I Decided I Would Not Finish Fallout 2 (2012) - dsego
http://thiscageisworms.com/2012/02/28/the-moment-that-i-decided-i-would-not-finish-fallout-2/

======
djur
The Wanamingo mine is a huge pain, because there's basically no weapons that
are very effective against them. Fallout's combat is fun when it's a brief,
lethal shoot-out with human enemies, but any prolonged fight with non-human
enemies can be a slog. Unfortunately, both of the original games start out in
areas that feature prolonged fights with non-human enemies (rats and
radscorpions in FO1, the temple trial and Trapper Town in FO2). FO2 also has
the mission where you have to clear the aliens out of the tanker's hold, and
the robots in the army depot can be a pain. None of those are mandatory,
luckily, and the Wanamingo mine is almost entirely pointless because it only
makes you a little bit of worthless money.

------
natosaichek
If this frustrated anyone else out there, I recommend checking out the
fallout2 restoration project: [http://killap.net/](http://killap.net/)

It makes it possible to reunite sulik with his sister, as well as roughly
doubling the content in the rest of the game as well. It's a massive upgrade.

~~~
djur
I found the quality of writing and level design in the new content F2RP offers
to be pretty inconsistent with the rest of the game. The unofficial patch that
fixes the various bugs in the game (including some which blocked off content
that should have been accessible) is very worthwhile, though.

